# Mega G Parts



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

does anyone know the best place to get pick up shoes for a mega g car?


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks i will give them a try.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*They're on the Water . . .*



H.O. Slotrods said:


> does anyone know the best place to get pick up shoes for a mega g car?


The Tune-up kit with the MG Pick Up shoes will arrive around mid to end February. Within a couple of months after that there should be some available separately.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

*Must be a slow boat*

I guess thats why i cant find them.was not sure how long MGs had been out.I will hurry up and wait. thank u.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I see the scale engineering are already doing 'got blue' bushings for the Mega-G, the second of what I am sure will be lots of after-market goodies for this great chassis.

I managed to get an N48 Neo with the same thickness as the SRT magnet into an MG, but once in the gear mesh become stiff. Next thing, once the pit kits arrive, will be to modify the clip and see if the mesh can be freed up.


----------

